# Skills Assessment without a Bachelors Degree



## Jai1704

Hi Ladies & Gents,

I have been nominated by a reputable employer in VIC.I have cleared their interview and they seem interested to pursue with my application, however subject to skills assessment outcome.
I will be assessed for OHS Advisor by VETASSESS .

Some background on my profile,I am from Singapore and I have a total of 15 years experience in OHS industry and I am a registered safety officer and currently practicing.

I do have a specialist diploma in WSH obtained in Singapore and without Bachelor’s I gained entry into a MSc in OSH program which is recognised by IOSH. I am in my final semester doing my dissertation. I also do have my CERT IV on OHS which I got it in year 2012.

At this stage, would you advise to proceed with skills assessment for OHS Advisor or shall I forego this opportunity and wait till I graduate.

Your advise/recommendations/ suggestions will be highly appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## RDStranger

Jai1704 said:


> Hi Ladies & Gents,
> 
> I have been nominated by a reputable employer in VIC.I have cleared their interview and they seem interested to pursue with my application, however subject to skills assessment outcome.
> I will be assessed for OHS Advisor by VETASSESS .
> 
> Some background on my profile,I am from Singapore and I have a total of 15 years experience in OHS industry and I am a registered safety officer and currently practicing.
> 
> I do have a specialist diploma in WSH obtained in Singapore and without Bachelor’s I gained entry into a MSc in OSH program which is recognised by IOSH. I am in my final semester doing my dissertation. I also do have my CERT IV on OHS which I got it in year 2012.
> 
> At this stage, would you advise to proceed with skills assessment for OHS Advisor or shall I forego this opportunity and wait till I graduate.
> 
> Your advise/recommendations/ suggestions will be highly appreciated.
> Cheers


When you say you have been nominated, do you mean for a work visa sponsorship?

Worth reading below




__





Recognition of Prior Learning, RPL Certificate & Assessment Australia | VETASSESS






www.vetassess.com.au


----------



## Jai1704

RDStranger said:


> When you say you have been nominated, do you mean for a work visa sponsorship? Worth reading below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognition of Prior Learning, RPL Certificate & Assessment Australia | VETASSESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vetassess.com.au


 Thank you , it definitely was helpful and worthy information.


----------



## Jai1704

RDStranger said:


> When you say you have been nominated, do you mean for a work visa sponsorship?
> 
> Worth reading below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognition of Prior Learning, RPL Certificate & Assessment Australia | VETASSESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vetassess.com.au


Yes , nominated for work visa


----------

